# Premier League



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Other half would like to upgrade our new TV package to include football from the premierships, he does miss his football.

The channels offered are


Canales para ver fútbol

beIN LaLiga fútbol futbol tv television y futbol Movistar Fútbol

BUT

He would prefer to listen in English 

Many programs offer the chance to watch in the original language. If you watch the premiership do you have this option?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Could he not watch the Spanish channel and listen to UK radio commentary? I guess the BBC may be blocked outside the UK (like for the Olympics) but you could use a VPN. Or try TalkSport: 

https://www.premierleague.com/partners/talksport


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Could he not watch the Spanish channel and listen to UK radio commentary? I guess the BBC may be blocked outside the UK (like for the Olympics) but you could use a VPN. Or try TalkSport:
> 
> https://www.premierleague.com/partners/talksport


Yes that's what he does now via talk sport, but there is a delay so you lose the " thrill" of the match


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

He'd better work on his Spanish then! I got used to it quite quickly, just learn a few basic terms (fuera = offside, etc) and the rest is just the players' names.

Just found this site, which is basically trying to sell you a VPN subscription. No idea whether it works.
https://hide.me/en/blog/2016/08/watch-premier-league-live-online/


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Many programs offer the chance to watch in the original language. If you watch the premiership do you have this option?


This option is only available when Spanish has been retrospectively dubbed over the orighinal. Obviously this is not possible for live football, or news.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have found acestream to be fairly reliable although occasionally there simply isn't an English version of a match being transmitted to begin with so you get stuck with Spanish or Russian.
Still it is normally buffer free and of decent quality and although I don't do it I believe it can be set up through an android box after a certain amount of faff.

It is at least worth downloading to have a look at, I can understand if it isn't the way some want to go but it is another option at least.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

I find that the British commentary is terrible these days. They seem obssessed with inane facts, almost to the point of what a footballers favourite colour is! Glad I got that off my chest.

If possible, I will try and get a Spanish commentary, they are far more involved in the game and I find it adds to the excitement. (Just my opinion)

Finally, if you ever have Bein sports in English, which is broadcast for the US market, there is a co-commentator, Ray Hudson. He has a Geordie accent (nothing wrong with that) and continually spouts completely stupefying quotes. 

"Braver than a matador in a pink tutu he was."

He also gets paid for using certain words, "Magisterial" is one I had to endure for the one and only game I had the misfortune to see. I have no idea how he's managed to last so long, as I can't see the American public finding his observations funny at all. Just to completely use this as a cathartic outpouring, he also talks over the actual commentator with annoying regularity. (Pause for breath...... and ...... breathe)

Regarding your initial post, we have an android box but haven't yet found a link that has any other audio options, other than the one with the pictures.
Plus, I find Spanish football more enjoyable, both teams try and win the game in most cases.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

When I subscribed to Gol Tv on the Spanish TDT channel you could choose the world feed, but on an internet based system you can't. I think the best bet is to just get an android box and watch via Mobdro or one of the other apps that you can get the channels on.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> This option is only available when Spanish has been retrospectively dubbed over the orighinal. Obviously this is not possible for live football, or news.


Sorry to correct you again, but many live games will offer multi-commentaries. Bein Sport is one of the best services for this, with most games having a choice of commentary in 5 languages!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Blanco53 said:


> Sorry to correct you again, but many live games will offer multi-commentaries. Bein Sport is one of the best services for this, with most games having a choice of commentary in 5 languages!


Don't you have to pay for that? I'm sure Alcalaina was referring to the free channels.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> Don't you have to pay for that? I'm sure Alcalaina was referring to the free channels.


We were talking about live games from the EPL. It's not available in Spain FTA.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> We were talking about live games from the EPL. It's not available in Spain FTA.


So if it's not available in Spain, it's not much use to Megsdad, is it!


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> So if it's not available in Spain, it's not much use to Megsdad, is it!


It is available in Spain, but not FTA, which according to xabiachica is what you were referring to !!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blanco53 said:


> It is available in Spain, but not FTA!!!


You'll have to start spelling out your acronyms I'm afraid. We are simple folk down here. I've no idea what FTA means.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

alcalaina said:


> you'll have to start spelling out your acronyms i'm afraid. We are simple folk down here. I've no idea what fta means.


free to air!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

So FTA is free-to-air. Or what we in Spain call TDT.

Are you saying that Megsmum can subscribe to beIN in Spain and watch the Premier League games with an English commentary? If so, why didn't you say so earlier?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Install uktvnow on your android device and you get all the SKY channels and dozens of others.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Alcalaina said:


> You'll have to start spelling out your acronyms I'm afraid. We are simple folk down here. I've no idea what FTA means.


FTA! TDT! I need a BOA.

(Book of acronyms.)


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you all

We decided against it, the upgrade was almost €30 per month. I think we will look for proxy service servers or similar. We are not remotely interested in UK TV itself, but film on is actually cheaper to subscribe too, and he can watch match of the day. He has managed for the past three years with talk sport, he'll have to continue 

I did say that Chelsea probably won't win the Premier League next year, so you won't be missing anything... he's sulking LOL


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Install uktvnow on your android device and you get all the SKY channels and dozens of others.



Hi

Ok, technical stuff unless a morphine pump, is not my thing. Android device = Laptop?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Hi
> 
> Ok, technical stuff unless a morphine pump, is not my thing. Android device = Laptop?


No 

Android device is typically a smartphone running the android operating system (so not one of those funny Apple things)


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you have a laptop with an HDMI port (which is what most modern HD TVs use now instead of scart) and you plug the laptop into the tv with the HDMI you only need a piece of software called a VPN or DNS which hides your IP address location and you can watch BBC iplayer and the other players such as ITV hub. You can then watch BT Sport and SKY GO on this as long as you have someone's log in details.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

I use crichd to watch sport....it has skysports channels and BT sport amongst others.

Live Cricket and Watch Online Streaming CricHD


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------

